

11+ Years of Kickstarter: MySpace widgets, missing vowels, & scrapped designs - mecredis
http://www.kickstarter.com/blog/happy-3rd-birthday-kickstarter?ref=hn

======
Roritharr
Finally a story that doesn't repeat the notion of "if you havent executed upon
your idea in two years, you should think of something else".

~~~
Jun8
Agree, but they were also _very_ lucky that some other team didn't come up
with the idea and executed during that time.

~~~
shawnc
As I understood it IndieGoGo launched before Kickstarter. I think the luck
lands more in the realm of positive press early on - something IndieGoGo
didn't get the same amount of. And honestly - that has to do with (IMO) the
polish Kickstarter had to it when it launched.

------
subpixel
We're all familiar with the difference between idea and execution. But I'm
really impressed by Kickstarter's understanding that they don't have a
monopoly on either:

"the idea is one thing, and kickstarter is another. kickstarter is the
manifestation of the idea in one way, by one set of people. but the idea will
outlive kickstarter. people will be funding and building community around
their projects, on the web, in this general way, for a long long time."

It reminds me of a piece I recently read - and for the life of me can't find
again - that talks about the difference between starting with a product and
moving up the abstraction path and starting with an idea and moving down that
path, getting more and more specific until you find the product that is a
manifestation of your vision.

------
poundy
I can't believe it took them 11+ years. It felt like a recent startup.

~~~
untog
I can totally believe it- it's just that we're repeatedly sold stories about
startups that get hockey stick growth two days after launch.

I remember seeing an interview with the founder of Pinterest, who was slightly
annoyed at the coverage they'd been getting- they had been working on it since
2008, but everyone was talking about it as if it had just launched.

~~~
dclowd9901
If you dig into Crunchbase, it seems like a common theme is _at least_ two
years from inception to explosion.

